# First Macro



## Jenn Turner (Jul 19, 2009)

I had just bought my CoolPix s210 and headed out with my other half to take some photos at Presquile Provincial Park. This was my very first macro and I was happy that it was actually in focus. I posted it up on Flickr and only received 2 comments, one being my other halfs. Other than not being bright what else is wrong with it? I submitted this photo into a "What's wrong with my picture?" group and still didn't receive any comments. I've taken quite a few macro shots since then but would appreciate any feedback that I can get for future reference.


----------



## 03civicdx (Jul 19, 2009)

not really close enough to be "Macro" IMO


----------



## mooimeisie (Jul 19, 2009)

Here's the definition of macro photography taken from Wikipedia,

"In recent years, the term _macro_ has been used in marketing material to mean being able to focus on a subject close enough so that when a regular 6×4 inch (15×10 cm) print is made, the image is life-size or larger."

A few of the berries should fill the frame.


----------



## Jenn Turner (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks a bunch everyone. I guess I'm so used to postings on Flickr which classify a lot of shots which are not "full frame" as macros. I would definitely like to expand my photostream and add macros at some point


----------

